# Ireland Timeshare with good public transportation?



## ww1aerofan (Apr 26, 2014)

Fellow Tuggers with a knowledge of Ireland,

We are looking to trade in our Maui timeshare for a trip to the
Emerald Isle in 2015.

Our hope is to get a time share near a major city (such as Dublin or Cork),
and then buy a combo rail/bus pass to use to tour the other towns.

Can any one recommend a good place to use as a base?

My research has not been very fruitfull so far...

Thanks!


----------



## Laurie (Apr 27, 2014)

Fitzpatrick Castle in Killiney, near Dublin.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 27, 2014)

Not to be too nosy, but since there are so many other TS's and B&B's in Ireland, is there a compelling reason not to just rent a car and see the sights on your own schedule?

Roads are narrow, and they drive on the 'wrong side' of the road, but cars are correspondingly smaller. You acclimate to which side to drive on pretty readily and it's just no big deal. GPS makes finding places a non-event.

Like in much of Europe, the timeshares are mostly rural, and off the beaten path- because most Europeans live in/near cities and commute by public transport. They are not too keen on doing the same on vacation.

Jim


----------



## ww1aerofan (Apr 28, 2014)

*Fear of Driving on"wrong side" and getting hopelessly lost*

Not to be too nosy, but since there are so many other TS's and B&B's in Ireland, is there a compelling reason not to just rent a car and see the sights on your own schedule?


Yes, you nailed both my fears on the head.  I fear " doing what comes natural"
on the road with my family in the car.   A pint or two in the pubs, and I fear that
I would just make the wrong choice of the side to drive on,  or go too wide
on a turn and be in an accident.

I was in Ireland 20 years ago, and found the streets terribly hard to to
find or even read.  The street were windy, changed their names frequently, street signs were sparse, and many in the "native tongue" which I could not
distinguish.

I was impressed with the bus and rail lines in Ireland, and they seemed
like a more rational way to get around.

Does anyone else have any experience trying to do a vacation with public
transportation?  Am I crazy for even trying?

Thanks!


----------



## tashamen (Apr 28, 2014)

ww1aerofan said:


> Does anyone else have any experience trying to do a vacation with public transportation?  Am I crazy for even trying?



Well, I don't have experience in Ireland, but in general I try to do many of our ts vacations with public transportation, even in places in the US where everyone says that you need a car.  And I would want to do the same in Ireland or elsewhere in Europe, especially since the cost of car rentals seems to be very high.  

If you're not familiar with Rome to Rio, it's a great site for figuring out how to get anywhere (almost) with public transport: http://www.rome2rio.com/


----------



## Laurie (Apr 28, 2014)

Have you read the TUG reviews for Fitzpatrick Castle I recommended above? Some reviewers address using public transportation only.

btw - we've driven all over many parts of Europe by the way, and didn't love car travel in Ireland (we were on the east coast - maybe it's a bit more laid back in the west or central). Paying extra for auto insurance is required in Ireland and just a few other countries - your credit card won't cover you - there's a reason for that.  So if Dublin area is high on your list of destinations, you can do this without a car. You can get reasonable day trips to some of the sights such as Newgrange, Glendalough, etc.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 28, 2014)

ww1aerofan said:


> Not to be too nosy, but since there are so many other TS's and B&B's in Ireland, is there a compelling reason not to just rent a car and see the sights on your own schedule?
> 
> 
> Yes, you nailed both my fears on the head.  I fear " doing what comes natural" on the road with my family in the car.   A pint or two in the pubs, and I fear that I would just make the wrong choice of the side to drive on,  or go too wide on a turn and be in an accident.


As a Brit now in the US I have found it is 'natural' to be sitting in a drivers seat in the middle of the road, LHD or RHD your natural instinct is to put yourself where you have a proper view of the road.  The toughest driving I find is driving a RHD car in LHD world (aka taking the British Car over to France / Europe) where you are driving kerbside and then also have to remember to drive roundaboutes / circles the wrong way.  Not a problem you will have.


ww1aerofan said:


> I was in Ireland 20 years ago, and found the streets terribly hard to to find or even read.  The street were windy, changed their names frequently, street signs were sparse, and many in the "native tongue" which I could not distinguish.


GPS will be your friend here.  If the streets are too windy get a fleece or windproof jacket for when you get out of the car.  If they are too winding then you just need to make use of that power assisted steering wheel thingumybob in front of you when you are in the drivers seat.


ww1aerofan said:


> I was impressed with the bus and rail lines in Ireland, and they seemed like a more rational way to get around.
> 
> Does anyone else have any experience trying to do a vacation with public
> transportation?  Am I crazy for even trying?
> ...


I think you will find you are spending a lot of time waiting for public transport rather than seeing the sights.  Public transport is designed for getting masses from suburbs to the cities, not really to the sights.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 28, 2014)

For people with a fear of the 'different'- like driving on the left, or the perceived difficulty of a manual transmission, while unfounded, is very real. Maybe it's best if they DO use public transport. I can see that the aforementioned Fitzpatrick Castle TS might do the trick. I'd also consider tying it in with an escorted tour to experience the rest of the country while someone else takes care of the logistics and driving. You're free to have a few of those pints. Here are a few: http://www.gate1travel.com/ireland-travel/ These people can arrange your air also and it doesn't have to be tied into a particular tour. They're flexible.

Jim


----------



## geekette (Apr 28, 2014)

We did Ireland with no car, stayed in a hotel in Dublin and Galway Bay Cottages in Galway (actually Barna, we hoofed it about a mile for bus into Galway but all tours picked us up at our driveway).

We did buses and trains and had a great time of it.  We would have gotten lost trying to get around Connemara, etc., and with a dedicated driver that knew where they were going, we could relax and enjoy the view.


----------



## geekette (Apr 28, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> For people with a fear of the 'different'- like driving on the left, *or the perceived difficulty of a manual transmission, while unfounded,* is very real. Maybe it's best if they DO use public transport. I can see that the aforementioned Fitzpatrick Castle TS might do the trick. I'd also consider tying it in with an escorted tour to experience the rest of the country while someone else takes care of the logistics and driving. You're free to have a few of those pints. Here are a few: http://www.gate1travel.com/ireland-travel/ These people can arrange your air also and it doesn't have to be tied into a particular tour. They're flexible.
> 
> Jim



If one is middle age and has never driven manual transmission, I would not call 'perceived difficulty' unfounded.   There is more involved than simply putting it in gear Once and using just one foot to manage 2 pedals.  On a vacation far from home is the last place I would encourage someone to learn how to drive a stick.  

At least here in the states I can make my little "oh crap, I'm sorry!" gestures without fear of being misunderstood and if I crash into a car because my foot got confused between clutch and brake, I can explain myself to the cops in a language we both know.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 28, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> For people with a fear of the 'different'- like driving on the left, or the perceived difficulty of a manual transmission, while unfounded, is very real. Maybe it's best if they DO use public transport. I can see that the aforementioned Fitzpatrick Castle TS might do the trick. I'd also consider tying it in with an escorted tour to experience the rest of the country while someone else takes care of the logistics and driving. You're free to have a few of those pints. Here are a few: http://www.gate1travel.com/ireland-travel/ These people can arrange your air also and it doesn't have to be tied into a particular tour. They're flexible.
> 
> Jim



Crazy thing.  In Europe you can actually buy and rent cars with AUTOMATIC gearboxes.  Who would have thought that Volkswagen and GM and Ford who make Automatic cars in the US also sell them in other countries.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 28, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> Crazy thing.  In Europe you can actually buy and rent cars with AUTOMATIC gearboxes.  Who would have thought that Volkswagen and GM and Ford who make Automatic cars in the US also sell them in other countries.



Yes, I know it's possible to rent an automatic car. They are just not as ubiquitous as they are in the US. For those, as Geekette said, of a 'certain age' who are not adept at a manual gearbox, learning to deal with it, with the left hand, on unfamiliar, narrow roads with uncommon rules of the road, and roundabouts instead of traffic signals, is a recipe for if not disaster, at least reduced enjoyment.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 28, 2014)

*fitzpatrick castle*

I have stayed at Fitzpatrick castle hotel and rented a car.  It is close (relatively speaking) to mass transit and you can use it to get into Dublin.  It is not close enough to walk to so you either need a car or rely on the rather inconsistent whim of the people at the hotel.  
The roads are difficult.  What I found most annoying was that they allow parking along streets that are narrow and have only two way traffic.  That means you have to look ahead to see if  you can clear the parked cars before proceeding.  The items above about manual transmissions and problems with traffic are certainly true.  I also am not a big fan of round abouts or whatever you want to call them.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 28, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Yes, I know it's possible to rent an automatic car. They are just not as ubiquitous as they are in the US. For those, as Geekette said, of a 'certain age' who are not adept at a manual gearbox, learning to deal with it, with the left hand, on unfamiliar, narrow roads with uncommon rules of the road, and roundabouts instead of traffic signals, is a recipe for if not disaster, at least reduced enjoyment.



Ok. It must be said 
1) I still hate Jersey jug handles and no left turns
2) The overuse of STOP signs and the need to come to a grinding halt when a give way or a bettet designed junction would be more appropriate. Also wasteful of Gas and dangerous when you are talking the STOP signs on roads like the Hutch and the Merrett. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 28, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> Ok. It must be said
> 1) I still hate Jersey jug handles and no left turns
> 2) The overuse of STOP signs and the need to come to a grinding halt when a give way or a bettet designed junction would be more appropriate. Also wasteful of Gas and dangerous when you are talking the STOP signs on roads like the Hutch and the Merrett.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk



Believe it or not, here in your 'new' country, jug handles, stop signs on arterial roadways, side-by-side multi lane highways going the same direction, and restricted 'Parkways' are the exception rather than the rule. They only exist to any degree within about a 50 mile radius of the G. W. Bridge. The rest of the Colonies is fairly civilized as far as hiway driving is concerned. Most of us are even competent to pump our own gas.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 29, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Believe it or not, here in your 'new' country, jug handles, stop signs on arterial roadways, side-by-side multi lane highways going the same direction, and restricted 'Parkways' are the exception rather than the rule. They only exist to any degree within about a 50 mile radius of the G. W. Bridge. The rest of the Colonies is fairly civilized as far as hiway driving is concerned. Most of us are even competent to pump our own gas.



I've driven a fair bit of it so am aware. I've even discovered traffic circled in MA 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## geekette (Apr 29, 2014)

no clue what Jug Handles are??  

We have a ton of roundabouts now and I have come to really like them.  It's much more efficient for everyone than 4 way stops.  and it's a little fun, too.  Now if we could get the landscapers to not park their trucks In The Circle while tending to whatever blockage growing in the center and we'll be all set.  It is not a fun surprise to come around the blind circle of 2 lanes and find Your Lane Blocked and no let up in traffic in lane beside you and no one can really see the problem until they are Right There also.

No Parking In The Roundabouts!!  I didn't think that needed to be posted!!!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 29, 2014)

geekette said:


> no clue what Jug Handles are??
> 
> No Parking In The Roundabouts!!



Jughandles: You exit the roadway to the right, then it leads you to a light directly across the highway instead of a left-turn lane. From overhead, they look just like a handle on a jug. They proliferate on arterials in New Jersey. Usually combined with 'Jersey barriers' down the middle of the highway.

Agree about the 'no parking on roundabouts- or ramps! You oughtta try it in a 72' semi! I had a bazillion close calls-and a couple of memorable ones when I had to maneuver a trailer sideways to clear an illegally parked or disabled vehicle by millimeters.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 29, 2014)

geekette said:


> no clue what Jug Handles are??
> 
> We have a ton of roundabouts now and I have come to really like them.  It's much more efficient for everyone than 4 way stops.  and it's a little fun, too.  Now if we could get the landscapers to not park their trucks In The Circle while tending to whatever blockage growing in the center and we'll be all set.  It is not a fun surprise to come around the blind circle of 2 lanes and find Your Lane Blocked and no let up in traffic in lane beside you and no one can really see the problem until they are Right There also.
> 
> No Parking In The Roundabouts!!  I didn't think that needed to be posted!!!


Try the French who for years gave priority to those entering the road over those already on the road.  It works at 10mph, less so on an autoroute or busy A road or traffic circle.


Passepartout said:


> Jughandles: You exit the roadway to the right, then it leads you to a light directly across the highway instead of a left-turn lane. From overhead, they look just like a handle on a jug. They proliferate on arterials in New Jersey. Usually combined with 'Jersey barriers' down the middle of the highway.
> 
> Agree about the 'no parking on roundabouts- or ramps! You oughtta try it in a 72' semi! I had a bazillion close calls-and a couple of memorable ones when I had to maneuver a trailer sideways to clear an illegally parked or disabled vehicle by millimeters.


Here is a link that shows a couple of jughandles on the GSP.
https://maps.google.com/?ll=40.382251,-74.159346&spn=0.026643,0.062742&t=h&z=15


----------



## abbekit (May 3, 2014)

We've stayed at Fitzpatrick Castle on two trips to Ireland, never rented a car. On these trips we also stayed in B&Bs in Cashel and Galway, all using mass transit (bus travel). We took some day trips tours of Connemara, Innishmore, Wicklow (Glendalough) and Newgrange (Hills of Tara). All very easy to do.

While at Fitzpatrick we went into Dublin frequently by DART rail. And also on DART stopped at nearby towns for grocery shopping, touring the James Joyce Marcello tower and enjoying seaside walks. Dalkey is a charming town with good pubs. 

We found it to be a nice 15 minute walk from the timeshare to the rail station, shops and restaurants in Dalkey (although steep so not for those who have difficulty walking). 

We rent cars sometimes in Europe but prefer to relax and use mass transit whenever possible rather than stress driving and dealing with traffic. It was not difficult to do an independent (non group tour) trip in Ireland but it's not as easy as some countries with more extensive rail networks. It took more research to figure out bus schedules but we were happy with our decision to skip the rental car.


----------



## PStreet1 (May 4, 2014)

We've stayed at Fitzpatrick Castle, and rented a car while we were there.  We took the train into Dublin--that was easy--and we drove elsewhere; driving elsewhere, however, wasn't easy.  There are all the roadway problems others have mentioned, and there is the additional problem of needing to double the time to drive to anyplace from what you estimate would be requirred in looking at the map.

On the train coming back from Dublin, locals asked us what we were going to do the next day.  We said, drive to Waterford, tour the factory, check out the Blarney Stone, and drive to the Rock of Cashel and back to Dalkey.  Their eyes kept widening, and finally, one said "It can't be done."  Another said, "Really, it simply can't be done."  On the map it looks perfectly reasonable.  We thought they just didn't understand what skilled driver and navigator they were looking at.  Of course, they were right:  "It simply can't be done."

We got where we were going and saw lots--but not "in U.S. time."

Another trip, we stayed on the west coast in a bed and breakfast--and rented a car.  Our landlady said, "You'd be better off to take a local tour with a friend of mine to see the circle; it doesn't cost much, and you'll see a great deal more."  This time, we believed, and took the drive in an 8 passenger van with her friend.  We were glad we did.

In short, if you're not wanting to go to too many places that are really "out of the way," I think you'll do well with public transportation.  We've done three trips with cars now, and if we go again, we'll do public transportation and skip the car.


----------



## silentg (May 25, 2014)

I sent you a PM regarding Fitzpatrick Castle!


----------



## lvhmbh (May 27, 2014)

We drove alot in Ireland but....my husband rarely drinks and if he has a pint it would be at night in a local pub.   If  you want to stop at a pub for lunch and have a few you can if you aren't driving.  I applaud your desire to take public transportation.  Driving in Ireland unimpaired can take a bit of getting used to - the left hand turns where you automatically want to be on the "wrong" side of the road.  The rotaries that "are going the wrong way", etc.   Driving even after just one pint could really be a problem.


----------



## CORK2 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Fitzpatricks castle*

Is an ideal location for seeing Dublin . Rail system ( DART ) is close by and very frequent .
Enjoy !


----------



## silentg (Jun 20, 2014)

*Ireland*

Hi Tuggers! We just returned from Fitzpatrick Castle Holiday Homes!
I did a review for Tug that hopefully will be posted soon! I brought the T UG banner too! Here is a photo!


----------



## silentg (Jun 20, 2014)

*Tug Banner*

Here is the photo!


----------

